# I want to change the name of my link ?



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I know that there are many here on PT who are more computer savvy than I ! I was wondering if any of you could enlighten me on how to change the link to my website in my signature from this ... http://valentiandsonspainting.com/ ... To some other more appealing text ? Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dont feel bad. I just learned last week.  Go to your signature edit, type in desired name, highlight it, then above click the photo of the globe and add the http address.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Or
Here is the code
insert name here
Leave the ""
Quote this post and you will see the code.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Dont feel bad. I just learned last week.  Go to your signature edit, type in desired name, highlight it, then above click the photo of the globe and add the http address.





ewingpainting.net said:


> Or
> Here is the code
> insert name here
> Leave the ""
> Quote this post and you will see the code.



Thanks a lot guys !!! :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

FYI your link is pointing to: http://www.painttalk.com/http://valentiandsonspainting.com/. Might want to fix that so it works. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

JNLP said:


> FYI your link is pointing to: http://www.painttalk.com/http://valentiandsonspainting.com/. Might want to fix that so it works. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the " heads up " :thumbsup: Things must have gotten messed up during the adding of multiple links .


----------

